# What Is Next For The Sikh Rehat Maryada?



## spnadmin (Dec 6, 2009)

Points to consider.

1. Some believe that sacked Jathedar Vedanti's support for Manmohan Singh, calling him a "good man,"  led to his ouster. 

2. Jathedar Iqbal Singh also supported Manmohan, but making his appeal direct. The Tribune, Chandigarh, India - Punjab

3. The sacking of Vedanti (some hypothesize) had already been planned on 20/July/2008 The Tribune, Chandigarh, India - Punjab

4. An early official statement by  Giani Gurbachan Singh was to seek uniformity of Maryada when in the audience were representatives of Nanaksar, Taksaal and AKJ. 

The Tribune, Chandigarh, India - Punjab

6. Some have reported that both Badal and Giani Iqbal Singh are staunch supporters of Gobind Sadan the figure head of Dasam Granth over the years. Giani Iqbal Singh went to the United States to dedicate Gobind Sadan. Retrieve report from this link The Tribune, Chandigarh, India - Punjab

7. Giani Iqbal Singh was third convenor of Rashtriya Sikh Sangat in 1990. 

*A. 3rd ALL INDIA  CONFERENCE AT PATNA SAHIB ON 1990*
Retrieved Welcome To Sangat Sansar

3rd Rashtriya Adhivation was held at Patna Sahib (Bihar). Takht Shri Harimandir Sahib Ji is situated in this city. Newly appointed Jathedar of the Takht Singh Sahib Giani Iqbal Singh Ji was the chief guest of the conference. In this meet importance of socio-religious and cultural relationship between the different segment of the society was discussed. Sikh identity was also an issue, in this connection Rashtriya Sikh Sangat stood for the NAYARI identity of the sikhs in the broader national interest. 

It is also to be noted that vide REF[7] and REF[8] that Giani Gurbachan Singh false assertion that there used to be prakash of Dasam Granth at 
Gurdwara Sahib in Mukatsar.

*8. Badal...oh well what can one say?                                       *September 21, 2007
 Gobind Sadan, New Delhi.

 Gobind Sadan, Delhi, a unique model of interfaith community established by Baba Virsa Singh in 1968, is organizing a 3-day celebration on the birthday of Baba Siri Chand Ji, the great mystic saint and elder son of Guru Nanak Dev Ji, that will be marked by continuous prayers, Kirtan, poetry, and a major seminar on his life and impact of the Udasis on Sikh history with papers presented by research scholars from Amritsar, Chandigarh, and Patiala.

 In recognition of Baba Siri Chand ji’s immense contribution towards communal harmony and overcoming religious conflict during his well-documented life span of 149 years from 1494 to 1643,* the Govt. of Punjab has declared a public holiday on September 21, on his 514th birth anniversary.*

*“Celebrating Baba Siri Chand ji’s birthday gives us the opportunity to return to the core teachings of Guru Granth Sahib.* Wherever he went he carried Guru Nanak’s message of communal harmony and religious pluralism and cooled the fires burning in the world of his day,” said Baba Virsa Singh

*The concluding function on the afternoon of September 23, will see Chief Minister, Punjab, Sardar Parkash Singh Badal, Sri Ashok Singhal, Sri Kuldeep Nayar, *and Russian dignitaries, Andrei Bielyaninov, Russian Minister of Excise and Customs, and Svetlana Smirnova, M.P. and Duma Deputy, join Baba Virsa Singh in offering their praise for Baba Siri Chand ji. (program attached)

 Baba Siri Chand Ji, was born in Sultanpur Lodhi, district Kapurthala, Punjab. A thin layer of ash covered his body at birth and his right ear lobe extended into a natural ring. *Many consider him an incarnation of Lord Shiva. While he was Guru Nanak Devji’s true follower, learning meditation and spiritual truths at his father’s feet, to supplement his education, Guruji sent him to Srinagar to study in the school of Pandit Parshotam Das Kaul.* When Guru Nanak Devji returned from his fourth Udasi, Baba ji accepted the responsibility from his father Guru Nanak of uniting the various spiritual schools of India. Associated with many miraculous events, Babaji was revered by Muslims and Hindus, ascetics and householders alike. He carried Guru Nanak’s message of religious harmony and peaceful co-existence from Sindh to Srinagar and from Kandhar to Kabul. Babaji was held in great esteem by the ensuing five Sikh Gurus. In fact, both Guru Amar Das ji and Guru Hargobind Sahib ji offered their sons in service to Babaji. Most notably, Guru Hargobind Sahib ji’s son Baba Gurditta is widely regarded as the patriarch of the Udasi Semperdaya. It was also with Babaji’s blessings that Guru Arjan Dev Ji obtained the Guru’s bani to compile the Adi Granth. And it was Baba Siri Chand ji who named the Holy City, Amritsar. At the time of the Mughal Emperor Shahjahan, the census showed that Baba Siri Chand Ji had the greatest following throughout his kingdom.

 Baba Virsa Singh (born 1934) established Gobind Sadan on the outskirts of Delhi at Gadaipur in 1968 and following Baba Sri Chand Ji’s example, created a living model of Guru Nanak’s teachings of combining prayer with hard work, communal harmony and love for all religions. *At Gobind Sadan, the holy Guru Granth Sahib is recited day & night and the  havan burns continuously on the same spot where it was established in 1968, Nimaz is offered 5 times a day at the mosque and the Lord’s prayer is recited before a life-size image of Jesus every evening by devotees comprising all faiths, including foreigners*. Mandirs dot the hillside, the Sh’ma place marks the covenant between God and Abraham, and Lords Buddha and Mahavir welcome people for meditation. Baba Virsa Singh does not feel poverty should exist and has successfully demonstrated practical means of poverty reduction by turning barren and flood-ravaged banks of Mata Ganga at Garh Mukteshwar, UP into high-yielding fertile farm lands (now called Shiv Sadan) through sheer hard work and determination, resulting in socio-economic uplift of the poverty-stricken local population. The model has found wide appreciation among development experts and organizations, including UNDP’s Commission on the Legal Empowerment of the Poor. Baba Virsa Singh has a great following in Russia where in 2004 he was hosted by Moscow Mayor Lushckov and invited to the Duma (Russian Parliament) where he addressed leading committee members.

*Will this result in an overturn of the Sikh Rehit Maryada 1945, replaced by a new one proposed by Jathedar Iqbal Singh which is an admixture of sanatan theology, and/or the more recent proposal in which "believes in one God" has been removed?*


----------



## harbansj24 (Dec 6, 2009)

Narayanjot ji,

I fully agree with you that we have to strictly maintain our Guru Nanak jis philosophy and also the  unique institution bequeathed to us by our subsequent Gurus. There can be no compromise on that.

But how to do this without making jokers of ourselves, is a challenge and that challenge we will have to face and we have enough talent and scholarship within us to take it up. And this can be done only if SGPC is not subservient to the Political Party in power in Punjab.

I have suggested this crazy idea earlier also. That is if the party which comes to power in the state is the same as the party controlling SGPC, then SGPC should automatically dissolve and fresh elections should be held in which the party in power in the state should be debarred from contesting.


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Dec 6, 2009)

harbansj24 said:


> Narayanjot ji,
> 
> I fully agree with you that we have to strictly maintain our Guru Nanak jis philosophy and also the unique institution bequeathed to us by our subsequent Gurus. There can be no compromise on that.
> 
> ...



Harbans ji,

Guru Fateh.

I fully agree with you and your idea about the independence of SGPC sans any political influence from the reigning party or any other outside force is must. A consensus should only occur based on the teachings of SGGS, our only Guru, not on any egos which are running around hiding behind the wonderful baana bestowed upon us by our tenth Guru, Guru Gobind Singh. But, in order for that to happen, The SGPC, The Jathedaars of the Takhats- the both entities who wield and abuse their power in the name of Sikhi-, should study, understand and hence, attain the  tools given to us in SGGS, our only Guru. 

  These tools are to be used in order to cultivate the life of Miri- Piri which till today is considered by them as the umbilical cord of Sikhi. Sadly to say that this is a total misconception about this wonderful concept concocted by Guru Nanak but named as such by our sixth Guru, Guru Hargobind   

   Miri- Piri are the two parallel lines on which the Gurmat train runs. Until and unless we cut all kinds umbilical cords falsely knotted to the Sikhi womb, we can not find the way to run our Gurmat train. It will keep on sitting on the utopic platform, guised as Takhats, SGPC, and other GPC’s that are cropping up like mushrooms, at which the so called travellers have nothing to do but keep on bickering with each other because there is no Gurmat train to take the journey onto.

  Regards

  Tejwant Singh


----------



## ballym (Feb 14, 2010)

We can have miracle power duly recognised and a noble world prize be given. That will be the last ever prize because ultimate gyan has been achieved:happy:
At first I was impressed with god is One theory of Sadan but then the miracles started happening!
I see a similiar evolution of many saintly persons. He/She starts to be revered by local people , slowly the following grows up. Everything seems to be fine and may actually be fine.
Thereafter ambitions take precedence and thay start seeking a true sainthood to a simple person, where it all falls down. 
I guess this has to do with brain cells Gobind sadan site talks about. It is true that mind itself is powerful and may be as good as God. If we train, guide and control our mind, we can achieve true God.... and happiness... bliss. 
I think these things are the goals as described by out Gurus.
But people stray .... and it can happen even after you have won control of your mind!
Nevertheless, I find the GODISONE idea of Sadan a practical one but again, total acceptance is difficult. it is possible that people use such simple person for their own agenda... like Iqbal singh.
 Whatever we see or understand, may not be the truth.
Why can not we reach an agreement. Mind never let us do it!!


----------

